# Villager Won't Leave My House



## allieverwantedwasthetruth (Aug 19, 2017)

Chops has actually been in my house for 20 minutes and shows no intention in leaving. What do I do?


----------



## 5cm/s (Aug 19, 2017)

you can just start to leave your house, and chops will be like 'oh loooool since you're leaving i'll leave with you!!" and then you're both free!


----------



## Imbri (Aug 19, 2017)

Welcome to your new roomie.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Aug 19, 2017)

You just need to talk to him multiple times. Or if you have more than 1 room, make sure they see them too and talk to them multiple times. They'll leave eventually. Its not like when they randomly visit your house.

- - - Post Merge - - -

This is for befriending him. Leaving with him with out won't add any befriending points.


----------



## WarpDogsVG (Aug 19, 2017)

It's a bit counter-intuitive, but you gotta leave first to get them to leave


----------



## Vonny (Aug 19, 2017)

When they show up unexpectedly just keep talking to them until they give you a present and then walk around a little and they should leave on their own.. that always works for me at least.


----------



## Anactoria (Aug 19, 2017)

You need to show them every room in your house if you want to add more friendship points and not just "boot" them out. If you don't care about that, then you can just leave. In my last town, Beau showed up every time I was in my house longer than 20 minutes xD


----------



## Maudee (Aug 19, 2017)

I have had  some that even after I've given them the grand tour, talked their ear off and done every action in my joke book, still want to linger around. Lobo is a fan of loitering in my house and I think he's even joked with me about moving in


----------



## Nenya (Sep 14, 2017)

Oh, yeah, when they start talking about becoming my roomie I shake my head and give them the shocked look. I used to then write them a letter telling them I was waiting for my wife (or husband if female mayor) to share my house with.


----------



## doodle (Sep 15, 2017)

I like it when they randomly pop over for a visit, Etoile did this for the first time today! <3 I couldn't get any decent pics, so I hope she comes again. I also want to show her my whole house, but she just stayed in the main room toddling about. It was really cute though! :3 

And as others have mentioned, give them a tour of your whole house if they asked to come over beforehand~ if they just randomly come over they will leave on their own, but I like to talk to them while they stay.


----------



## Sloom (Sep 15, 2017)

If it's really glitchy just save and quit. It solves all problems


----------



## CaramelCookie (Sep 15, 2017)

If they come invited (you set a time of they asked if they may come right away), you'll have to show them every room and speak with them 3-4 times on each. If they come uninvited, they won't follow you into other rooms, they'll only stay on the main one. ON my experience, they almost always bring a gift on this uninvited visits too if you speak with them enough.


----------



## Daysie (Sep 15, 2017)

When they stay to long I leave my house.


----------

